# need help with an aviary design



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

finaly feel comfortable letting my birds out i need an aviary design thANK YOU


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> finaly feel comfortable letting my birds out i need an aviary design thANK YOU


what does the aviary have to do with letting your birds out?

usually it is attached to the loft when you build it for when they are not out, so they can get some fresh air and sun.

can you post a pic of your loft?... usually an aviary is pretty straight forward it is a wire enclosure off the side of the loft with a door for the pigeons to get out there...some are bigger than others.. some are walkins some are not.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Iwas going to build somekind of adon to this window they walk in (trap) then walk throught the windo in to the coop
View attachment 19295


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

but i don't really no any design or idea :0 for the aviary


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with using the aviary as a trap door you have to think..if one or two do not go in, you will have to close it at night and then open again in the day so the stray birds can come back in.. but what if you did not want the rest to go out.. they would not bebable to use the aviary untill the rest were back in.. I think it is better to have an avairy seperate from your landing board and trap door.. that way you can open the trap to let strays in and the other birds could still use the aviary.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

but everybody uses a trap door oh by aviary you think i mean a like fly pen no just a place were they trap in


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> but everybody uses a trap door oh by aviary you think i mean a like fly pen no just a place were they trap in


an aviary is a wire cage area outside of the loft it can be a big walk in or just an area they can go out and get fresh air.. 

a trap door has a landing board in front of it and the birds land on it an go though the trap.. so which is it you want.. or do you want a combo of the two... you need to make your self more clear on what you want..and know what they are called.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Take a look at these. 

Upper section is 2x2 aviary/flight line. Lower windows slide up to let birds out. 2x2 landing board extension slides out for flying, in for storage. Lower section is 6x2x2 aviary. Bottom of aviary is 15' up. 










This is a 4x3 aviary/flight line combo. The long landing boards fold up to make roof of aviary.


----------

